# Not sure where to find information



## angielyn

So, I came across this forum and figured I'd give it a try. I have a friend who is in Egypt, I am in the US. Long story short is he and his wife are dying. Why doesn't matter but they don't have forever and it's getting harder and harder to work and attempt to take care of their son. His wish is for me to take their son and raise him in the US. We are not relatives, just friends and a little boy who is going to lose both his parents  It's a very sad situation.

Is there any possible way for us to make this happen? I have no idea what the laws are in Egypt. Or even in the US with one parent trying to give another person their child for when they die. 

Thanks! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hurghadapat

angielyn said:


> So, I came across this forum and figured I'd give it a try. I have a friend who is in Egypt, I am in the US. Long story short is he and his wife are dying. Why doesn't matter but they don't have forever and it's getting harder and harder to work and attempt to take care of their son. His wish is for me to take their son and raise him in the US. We are not relatives, just friends and a little boy who is going to lose both his parents  It's a very sad situation.
> 
> Is there any possible way for us to make this happen? I have no idea what the laws are in Egypt. Or even in the US with one parent trying to give another person their child for when they die.
> 
> Thanks! Any help would be appreciated.



All i know is that in Egypt adoption is illegal under Sharia law,but this article might help....also Google it as quite a bit of info on there. You could also call the Egyptian Embassy in your country and ask their advice.........Everything You Need To Know About Adoption In Egypt


----------

